# Ibarbo vicino alla Roma



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2015)

Come riporta Di Marzio è vicino il passaggio di *Ibarbo *dal Cagliari alla Roma, il giocatore arriva in *prestito con obbligo di riscatto ai 15 milioni.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2015)

E che se ne fanno?


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Gennaio 2015)

Soldi clamorosamente buttati. Ibarbo è peggio di Suazo.


----------



## juventino (31 Gennaio 2015)

Oh questo si che è un gran bel cesso. 15 milioni sono una rapina a mano armata.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio è vicino il passaggio di *Ibarbo *dal Cagliari alla Roma, il giocatore arriva in *prestito con obbligo di riscatto ai 15 milioni.*



Ecco,questa sarebbe una grossa vaccata.


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Gennaio 2015)

Pessima operazione, ma si sono rimbecilliti?
Mi sa che cercavano a tutti i costi un esterno visto il dirottamento di Florenzi dietro e per far respirare Gervinho, non ci sono riusciti per Salah e per Konoplyanka e vanno su questo.

Ma, cmq, operazione folle, quell'obbligo di riscatto a 15 milioni è ridicolo.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2015)

A Garcia piacciono molto i giocatori veloci (come dargli torto). In quest'ottica, dunque, è un acquisto che ci sta.

Ma i 15 milioni per il riscatto sono una follia.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2015)

Ma a sto punto si prendevano Salah no???


----------



## Milo (31 Gennaio 2015)

io avevo letto 10 mln sulla gazzetta


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Gennaio 2015)

15 milioni sono troppi, non li vale


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Gennaio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma a sto punto si prendevano Salah no???



probabilmente i rapporti tra fiorentina e chelsea dopo la cessione di cuadrado hanno fatto prendere a salah la strada di firenze..


----------



## tifosa asRoma (31 Gennaio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma a sto punto si prendevano Salah no???



c'era solo un posto per l'extracomunitario o Doumbia o Salah,comunque 15 mln sono una follia spero che sia una notizia falsa


----------



## Hammer (31 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio è vicino il passaggio di *Ibarbo *dal Cagliari alla Roma, il giocatore arriva in *prestito con obbligo di riscatto ai 15 milioni.*



Ma perché?


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio è vicino il passaggio di *Ibarbo *dal Cagliari alla Roma, il giocatore arriva in *prestito con obbligo di riscatto ai 15 milioni.*



15 patacche?? Sabatini si sta superando ultimamente. Tra sto fessacchiotto, Iturbe e Doumbia ha speso oltre 60 mln....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Gennaio 2015)

Ma un portiere no?


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> 15 patacche?? Sabatini si sta superando ultimamente. Tra sto fessacchiotto, Iturbe e Doumbia ha speso oltre 60 mln....



Pazzesco...si potevano prendere Higuain oppure un top attaccante

hehehe meglio 3 giocatori buoni che un fenomeno cit ciclica dopo aver venduto Ibra. eheheh con i soldi di Ibra e thiaso silva possiamo prendere 7 giocatori buoni


----------



## Dany20 (31 Gennaio 2015)

Hanno già preso Doumbia.


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio è vicino il passaggio di *Ibarbo *dal Cagliari alla Roma, il giocatore arriva in *prestito con obbligo di riscatto ai 15 milioni.*



15 milioni?? ma solo noi regaliamo i giocatori??


----------



## juventino (1 Febbraio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pazzesco...si potevano prendere Higuain oppure un top attaccante
> 
> hehehe meglio 3 giocatori buoni che un fenomeno cit ciclica dopo aver venduto Ibra. eheheh con i soldi di Ibra e thiaso silva possiamo prendere 7 giocatori buoni



Ennesima dimostrazione che è SEMPRE meglio concentrare tutte le risorse su un vero top, piuttosto che vari giocatori buoni/discreti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Febbraio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Oh questo si che è un gran bel cesso. 15 milioni sono una rapina a mano armata.



.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Febbraio 2015)

C'e' tra l'operazione Doumbia e Ibarbo spenderanno un totale di 30 milioni, incredibile


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Febbraio 2015)

La Roma due conti aperti col Cagliari comunque, per Nainggolan e per Astori. Mi sa che per tenersi buono Celliino, Sabatini dovrà calarsi le braghe per Ibarbo


----------



## Dexter (1 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La Roma due conti aperti col Cagliari comunque, per Nainggolan e per Astori. Mi sa che per tenersi buono Celliino, Sabatini dovrà calarsi le braghe per Ibarbo


L'ho pensato anch'io. Sabatini non è stupido,lo sa che Ibarbo è al massimo una discreta riserva. La proprietà comunque è cambiata,non c'è più Cellino.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Febbraio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> L'ho pensato anch'io. Sabatini non è stupido,lo sa che Ibarbo è al massimo una discreta riserva. La proprietà comunque è cambiata,non c'è più Cellino.



Ha ragione, c'è Giulini


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Febbraio 2015)

Mamma mia il mio giocatore preferito a Fifa 15  ... Un overall da paura hahahha ...


----------



## hiei87 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ibarbo è forse il giocatore più sopravalutato della Serie A. Non lo prenderei manco gratis.


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio è vicino il passaggio di *Ibarbo *dal Cagliari alla Roma, il giocatore arriva in *prestito con obbligo di riscatto ai 15 milioni.*



Atleticamente è una cosa pazzesca questo ragazzo, ma per il resto mi pare piuttosto un ignorante del calcio, quindi 15 mln sono follia.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (1 Febbraio 2015)

Secondo me vogliono partecipare alla 4x100 alle prossime olimpiadi


----------



## carlocarlo (1 Febbraio 2015)

Quanti soldi butta la Roma.. Mamma mia


----------



## Albijol (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ibarbo è l'Ignazio Abate dell'attacco


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Febbraio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ennesima dimostrazione che è SEMPRE meglio concentrare tutte le risorse su un vero top, piuttosto che vari giocatori buoni/discreti.



Questo vale se hai già una rosa importante.
Anzi, vale anche se in società hai dirigenti sportivi incompetenti.


----------



## juventino (1 Febbraio 2015)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Questo vale se hai già una rosa importante.
> Anzi, vale anche se in società hai dirigenti sportivi incompetenti.



La rosa del Milan secondo te sarebbe migliorata di più prendendo uno solo tra Higuain, Tevez o Ibra oppure prendendo i vari Bocchetti, Destro, Antonelli e co. ?


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Febbraio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> La rosa del Milan secondo te sarebbe migliorata di più prendendo uno solo tra Higuain, Tevez o Ibra oppure prendendo i vari Bocchetti, Destro, Antonelli e co. ?



Rileggi quello che ho scritto, il tuo esempio ricade nella mia seconda ipotesi.


----------



## juventino (1 Febbraio 2015)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Rileggi quello che ho scritto, il tuo esempio ricade nella mia seconda ipotesi.



Avevo frainteso


----------

